# Tell me what you think of my diy roof rack



## terror_Storm (Jul 7, 2010)

I think I've got all the pieces figured out, now I just have to trim it, weld it, paint it.


----------



## TTMAN225 (Jan 20, 2005)

looks like you did it yourself. it doesnt seem strong enough to hold very much weight / hold anything securely at speed. maybe start over with something thicker/less flimsy ie tubing? looks like design wise youre headed in the right direction. :thumbup: for making something yourself though


----------



## terror_Storm (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm going to put in pieces to connect the upper and lower bars, imagine it being like an I-beam. I'm confident it will be strong enough.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I would agree that it needs to be stronger. Maybe try making it out of aluminum so it can weigh the same but be stronger. Also dont you want the crossbars to be flat and level so you can mount attachments to it? Not trying to bash, just trying to help.
Edit just saw the above post.


----------



## terror_Storm (Jul 7, 2010)

You guys have no imagination, or you can imagine internet fail lol I'm really happy with it so far, and I think your opinions will change when it's finished. Even if it is a failure I've only got a coupe hours and less than $20 into the project. Don't worry about hurting my feelings, you won't. I made everything curved because to go straight across from one side the other I felt like it would stick up off the roof really far.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Snowboards fit in Mk4 GTi's, or I rent an SUV if I need a roof rack. :laugh:


----------



## terror_Storm (Jul 7, 2010)

Huh so I just realized something. I just ordered a tail bag for my motorcycle so I can carry more stuff so I can ride it vs driving the car, and now I'm building this rack so I can haul stuff with the car so I don't have to use my pickup truck as often. I swear I didn't plan that consciously.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

i hope it works out for you. how does it attach to the factory points?


----------



## terror_Storm (Jul 7, 2010)

poopie said:


> how does it attach to the factory points?


I simply drilled holes at the ends of the cross bars, steel sleeves slide through the holes, bolts go through the sleeves and thread into the roof. The sleeve will be welded to the cross bar.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Its not that I dont have any imagination, I'm having a hard time imagining how you will put the attachments on it...They usually need to wrap around the bar and have clearance off of the roof. And the curvature means attaching flat objects may cause clearance with the roof
OEM


----------



## terror_Storm (Jul 7, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> OEM


I'm not really a fan of the oem rack.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

terror_Storm said:


> I'm not really a fan of the oem rack.


It looks a lot better than the Thule ones tho. Their bars look retarded when hooked on
Although I do like the boot rack idea


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> It looks a lot better than the Thule ones tho. Their bars look retarded when hooked on
> Although I do like the boot rack idea


not seen rack on coupe before, and that looks ok to me. It'd be nice to mount a full sized spare for those occasionaly long trips. source?

edit: neber mind. just saw logo in pic corner.:banghead:

cheers.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

my solution...recently picked up a FAPA rack used for a great price for my roadster...just for that reason. Just picked it up a couple of weeks ago. 

Removed the spare from the boot because I mounted the W/M pump down in there...



















intention...really increase the luggage capacity of the roadster and/or be able to carry my "5th" wheel" in case of emergency and/or on long road trips...



















Works out well...only was missing one part that the PO fabbed to worked for now. Can easily make. Nicely made rack, can be reversed or used for ski's etc..won't be using it for that though...

"kinda" like the old "roadster w/ spare" feel...though, which the rack was just slightly larger. 

Joe


----------



## terror_Storm (Jul 7, 2010)

Made some progress










Mounting detail


----------



## terror_Storm (Jul 7, 2010)

Pretty much just down to some finish work and paint.


----------



## terror_Storm (Jul 7, 2010)

Anyone know if Audi has a weight limit for roof luggage? I set the rack on the floor and stood on it and it didn't deflect at all. So my rack is good for at least 180lbs, which I would think is pretty close if not higher than what the car was designed to carry.


----------



## terror_Storm (Jul 7, 2010)

Done.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Excellent effort and I envy your ability to weld, but not feeling the rack on the TT. Don't get me wrong, I love a good TT-rack as much as the next guy, just not feeling that one.

cheers.


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Fair play to you for having the gonads to try something yourself, I certainly do not have the skills or tools to attempt something like this.

I don't think a roof rack could ever be mistaken as a styling accessory and as long as it is fit for purpose then nice work 

Charlie


----------

